# [Richiesta informazioni] Gentoo + OpenMosix = Aircrack-ng

## gionko

PREMESSA:

Salve a tutti, questo è il mio primo post, e già parto con le domande. Almeno spero che sia un argomento che stuzzichi l'interesse di qualcuno.

Oggi, dopo un mese mi sono deciso: ho installato quella trappola mortale che chiamano Router Alice W-GATE targato Telecom. Io ho una lan con un server IPCop (http://ipcop.org/), suddivisa in 3 sottoreti, Wireless, Ethernet (lan interna), ethernet (DMZ) e ovviamente connessione a internet. Quindi mi interessa ben poco il WiFi del W-Gate, anche perchè ha delle limitazioni paurose sul numero di connessioni (computer collegati simultaneamente), mi pare 2 al massimo.

La cosa che mi ha stupito è che anche la chiave WPA è fissata, ovvero se ne ha 1 e quella resta! Non si può cambiare! Stesso discorso per la chiave WEP che è guarda caso, formata dalle prime 13 lettere della chiave WPA, in totale la chiave WPA è formata da 24 lettere/numeri, tutte in minuscolo. Ho cominciato a domandarmi quanto effettivamente sicura fosse questa chiave pre-creata. Armato di buona volontà e con qualche altra chiave fornita da alcuni miei conoscenti, ho scritto un programma in java (altra trappola mortale, ma visto che lavoro con sistemi misti Win/Unix è comodo) che mi creasse una wordlist con delle password lunghe 24 caratteri con varie regole di filtraggio (percentuale di numeri in confronto alle lettere, permutazione delle stesse, e così via...), in modo tale che con un pò di fortuna e un file txt da 30gbyte io riesca a autocrakkarmi la chiave WPA del "Router" di Alice. 

PROBLEMA:

Il mio problema sta nel processare un file da 30Gbyte in un tempo che non superi la mia esistenza con Aircrack-ng. Visto che sono un fanatico di Gentoo, e ho una decina di P3 700Mhz che prendono polvere oltre a un Dell PowerEdge 6300 Quadri-processore Pentium 3 Xeon 550Mhz 4Gbyte RAM ECC che non fa niente dalla mattina alla sera, ho pensato di realizzare il mio primo cluster. Leggendo un pò in giro su internet, sono venuto a conoscenza di OpenMosix. Quello che non capisco bene è come si comporta in caso di programmi che sono progettati per funzionare su PC multi-processore. Mi spiego meglio: a quanto ho letto nelle faq del sito ufficiale di OmenMosix, se io lancio un processo come ad esempio il "lame" per convertire un WAV in MP3, il processo migra dove sono disponibili più risorse e utilizza un PC solamente, il tempo per convertire il file è lo stesso, che io usi un PC solo o un Cluster, la bellezza del Cluster sta che posso lanciare 10 processi "lame" in quel caso la differenza di tempo di computazione complessiva tra un solo PC ed un Cluster è enorme. Ma se il processo è fatto a posta per Multi-Processore? Facendo delle prove con Aircrack-ng v9.0 sul quadriprocessore si vede benissimo la differenza tra utilizzare 4CPU al posto di una. Con Windows 2003 si può facilmente impostare l'affinità di un processo su una CPU o su più CPU. L'incremento di prestazioni era di 40% in + per ogni processore che aggiungevo. La cosa sbalorditiva è che su un P4 2.6Ghz Aircrack-ng girava + lento che sul PE 6300 che invece monta P3 550Mhz (4x550=2.2Ghz). 

Quindi, il mio, è un puro problema di potenza di calcolo. Visto che installare Gentoo è un bagno di sangue (se si vuole le massime prestazioni) e farlo su 10 PC è ancora peggio, volevo sapere come si comporta OpenMosix con un software esplicitamente concepito per multi-CPU, Il processo rimarrà solo sul PC con maggiori risorse, o effettivamente utilizzerà tutti i processori disponibili? 

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro, e vi ringrazio in anticipo per la risposta.

----------

## Ic3M4n

alla domanda strettamente tecnica che hai posto non posso rispondere, però ti porto altre problematiche: openmosix non è più nel tree in quanto soffre di grossi problemi di sicurezza, la versione attualmente funzionante utilizza un kernel 2.4, quindi dovresti installare gentoo utilizzando il profilo 2.4 

attualmente il port di openmosix su 2.6 è ancora in alpha o giù di lì e la migrazione dei processi non avviene in automatico ma manualmente.

per quanto riguarda il tuo problema non ho ben capito quello che tu voglia fare, nel senso: se il problema è semplicemente non caricare tutto il file su un pc singolo ma farlo elaborare un po' da uno ed un po' dall'altro ed i dati non sono legati tra di loro puoi splittare il file in n file più piccoli e lanciare un processo di calcolo sui vari computer, alla fine potresti prendere i risultati dei calcoli e sommarli. però non ho capito cosa vuoi fare esattamente.

PS: benvenuto  :Wink: 

----------

## gionko

Grazie per la risposta velocissima.

Le problematiche riguardanti l'installazione non ha ancora senso affrontarle, perchè se OpenMosix non rispecchia neanche in teoria le mie esigenze a mio parere è tempo perso. Ti ingrazio comunque di avvermi avvertito, è sempre meglio essere preparati.

In pratica devo attuare un bruteforce per trovare una chiave WPA a 24 caratteri. In generale questo è impossibile, a causa delle combinazioni possibili. Teoricamente un bruteforce sarebbe attuabile su una chiave WPA fino a 20 caratteri. Il discorso sta in piedi perchè le chiavi WPA in questione hanno regole ben precise: sono sempre di 24 caratteri, quindi tutte le chiavi da 23 caratteri in giù possiamo eliminarle, hanno tot numeri e tot lettere, tutte le chiavi ad esempio che contengono la sequenza "aaa" o "123" o simili possono ben che sparire, e così via.

Io devo trovare il modo di far computare a Aircrack-ng almeno 500 password al secondo. Con un PC a 4 processori io riesco a fargli fare 60-80 password al secondo. Se avessi un PC a 8 processori, in teoria farebbe 100-140 password al secondo, il che mi darebbe un certo aiuto nel lungo periodo. Splittare il file come dici tu, oltre a comportare una mole di lavoro mostruosa (perchè c'è una certa pseudo-casualità nelle chiavi, non sono tutte in ordine, e sopratutto aircrack non supporta il bruteforce per le chiavi WPA) non darebbe gli stessi risultati. Insomma io ho bisogno di realizzare un PC Virtuale con 16 processori, teoricamente darebbe migliori risultati che avere 16 piccoli pc separati che lavorano da soli. Poi io ho scritto un programma che genera casualmente delle chiavi con delle regole specifiche, allo stesso tempo aircrack computa il file che viene generato, quindi il file cresce ogni secondo (anche in questo momento), non esiste il concetto di wordlist finita, mentre viene generata, automaticamente allo stesso tempo viene computata, quindi splittarla è impossibile. 

Aircrack-ng è un software concepito per funzionare meglio su + CPU, la prova è che ho comparato le prestazioni su un PC a singolo processore P4 2.6Ghz e su un quadriprocessore 4x550Mhz=2.2Ghz, e sul quadriprocessore computa + (di poco) password al secondo in confronto al P4. Io vorrei sapere se su un Cluster OpenMosix il processo Aircrack-ng gira su un pc solo del cluster o se invece, essendo un software costruito per funzionare su SMP, usufruisce di tutti i PC che formano il Cluster. Non ho problemi di spazio, metto un disco da 320Gbyte sul server di OpenMosix e tutto il resto faccio diskless. Ho semplicemente bisogno di sapere se Aircrack-ng computerà + password al secondo su un cluster piuttosto che su un PC singolo.

Spero sta volta di essermi spiegato bene  :Smile: 

Grazie per l'accoglienza.

----------

## Ic3M4n

teoricamente se Aircrack-ng crea dei processi figli possono essere inviati agli altri computer, in ogni caso avresti sempre un nodo che comanda gli altri prima delle elaborazioni.dovresti anche vedere se con un kernel 2.4 aircrack-ng funziona, o se almeno sono supportati moduli che possono servirti nel kernel.

se vuoi fare delle piccole prove e riesci a fare il boot da lan so che gira una knoppix con kernel openmosix, ai tempi l'avevo provata per vedere cosa cambiava, poi ho abbandonato proprio per il fatto kernel anteguerra che su desktop poco ci fa.

trovata: http://clusterknoppix.sw.be/

----------

## Kernel78

Io mi ricordo dei tempi lontani in cui provai openmosix su una suse (parlo di circa 5 anni fa) tra un p3 500 e un pentium 200, i processi migravano automaticamente anche se la sproporzione di potenza computazionale ne lasciava la gran parte sul p3.

Tornando a noi ti consiglierei più semplicemente di suddividere il file da 30 gb in più pezzetti e dare ogni pezzetto in pasto a ogni macchina e far "cracckare" la password separatamente da ogni macchina.

Tieni conto infatti che, se anche su un multi processore può esserci un incremento prestazionale, difficilmente potresti avere un incremento usando un cluster invece delle singole macchine come ti ho proposto visto che nel cluster parte dei calcoli vanno usati per decidere dove mandare i singoli processi e viene impiegato del tempo a inviare il processo e i dati che deve elaborare.

Anche avendo una scheda gigabit sul nodo principale del cluster dovendo suddividere la banda tra 10 nodi sarebbe come se dovessi inviare a ogni pc 3 gb di dati (il file da 30 gb diviso 10) con una 100 mb/s (1 gb/s diviso 10) e visto che non si sa preventivamente quale nodo dovrà provare una determinata sezione del file questa non potrà essere inviata preventivamente ma solo dopo che il nodo avrà segnalato di essere pronto a procedere con l'elaborazione e questo comporta dei significativi tempi morti.

IMHO splittare il file e darlo manualmente in pasto alle varie macchine è decisamente più efficiente.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Concordo con quanto espresso sopra...

In alternativa per sfruttare solo la macchina multiprocessore con programmi single thread puoi vedere se esistono patch per aircrack  che supportano lo standard mpi.

Tempo addietro mi ero imbattuto in un problema simile con john the ripper (lì però non c'era dizionario ma solo da andare a tentativi) ed avevo cavato fuori questo:

http://www.bindshell.net/tools/johntheripper

in bocca al lupo e benvenuto.

Una domanda mi sorge... è ancora il miglior tool aircrack? ormai le generazioni di wifi insecurity tools si susseguono a ruota, da estraneo al campo, hai fatto qualche ricerchina per assicurarti di ciò? Magari esiste un tool + veloce  :Wink: 

----------

## xveilsidex

penso che  su un p4 2.6ghz giri piu lento rispetto ad un 4x550 xkè il numero di thread ke un processore singolo è in grado di eseguiere è inferiore al numero di thread ke 4 processori ( se pur piu lenti ) sono in grado di gestire) inoltre con 4 processori è possibile gestire in run 4 processi per volta mentre con una sola cpu un solo processo x volta!  tanto per curiosità.. si nota molto la differenza?

----------

## gionko

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Una domanda mi sorge... è ancora il miglior tool aircrack? ormai le generazioni di wifi insecurity tools si susseguono a ruota, da estraneo al campo, hai fatto qualche ricerchina per assicurarti di ciò? Magari esiste un tool + veloce 

 

Intanto rispondo subito al tuo dubbio. Per le chiavi WEP esistono tanti tools, ma ormai sono inutili ormai Aircrack-ng con integrato il recente Aircrack-ptw con tutta la suite completa (airodump-ng aireplay-ng ecc.) ti permette di craccare una rete in 60 secondi in condizioni ottimali, 8-10 minuti in condizioni normali, quindi è possibile a mio parere definirlo un argomento chiuso. Rimarrebbe aperta la questione sulle WEP da 512bit e quelle a 256bit che non sono supportare da Aircrack-ptw, ma sinceramente non ho mai visto AccessPoint con chiavi superiori a 128bit, comunque in tutti i casi il bruteforce è possibile e realizzabile in tempi umani. Il problema è nelle chiavi WPA, per ora ci sono 2 software che si contendono il primato che sono ancora ben supportati, sono coWPAtty e Aircrack-ng, il primo richiede l'hand-shake a 4 vie, mentre il secondo si accontenta di quello a 3 vie, sinceramente non capisco bene questo funzionamento, so solo che l'Hand-shake a 4 vie è + difficile da sniffare, infatti io ho sniffato solo quello a 3 vie collegando il mio Nintendo Wii al W-Gate di Alice, quindi ho lasciato da parte coWPAtty. Tutto il resto sono tools di dubbia provenienza e di dubbio funzionamento.

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> penso che su un p4 2.6ghz giri piu lento rispetto ad un 4x550 xkè il numero di thread ke un processore singolo è in grado di eseguiere è inferiore al numero di thread ke 4 processori ( se pur piu lenti ) sono in grado di gestire) inoltre con 4 processori è possibile gestire in run 4 processi per volta mentre con una sola cpu un solo processo x volta! tanto per curiosità.. si nota molto la differenza?

 

Spiego meglio questa parte. Ho fatto questo paragone perchè dovevo capire se Aircrack-ng sfrutta + CPU contemporaneamente o meno. Ho preso un P4 2.6Ghz perchè dovevo comparare un sistema mono-processore con un sistema multi-processore a parità di Mhz (circa). Se Aircrack-ng non supportava sistemi multi-processore, sul P4 avrebbe dato un certo risultato di prestazioni, mentre sul quadriprocessore P3 avrebbe rivelato prestazioni nettamente inferiori, poichè sarebbe stato come avere un P3 550Mhz, quindi le computazioni al secondo sarebbero state bassissime. Invece è risultato che le prestazioni sui 2 sistemi erano simili, potremmo osare nel dire che erano le stesse (questo per rispondere alla tua domanda), tengo a precisare che i 2 sistemi erano puliti, niente processi in background tipo antivirus o simili, proprio il minimo per far partire il sistema. Proprio per rimarcare il fatto che il singolo processo Aircrack-ng sfruttava a piento tutti e 4 i processori, lo ho eseguito su Windows 2003 server poichè in questo OS è molto semplice impostare l'affinita del processo con le CPU, detto in 2 parole, decidere arbitrariamente se il processo in esecuzione deve sfruttare una CPU, 2 CPU o tutte le CPU del Sistema. Il risultato è che si vedeva benissimo che ogni volta che aggiungevo una CPU al processo Aircrack-ng la velocità di computazione aumentava circa del 40%. Comunque vorrei rimarcare il fatto che non è che ho eseguito 4 Aircrack-ng contemporaneamente, ma solo un unico processo.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Tornando a noi ti consiglierei più semplicemente di suddividere il file da 30 gb in più pezzetti e dare ogni pezzetto in pasto a ogni macchina e far "cracckare" la password separatamente da ogni macchina.

 

Purtroppo questo non è possibile perchè la wordlist non è statica, viene generata e allo stesso tempo viene computata con aircrack-ng, quindi non potrei spezzettarla, oltre a questo, l'incremento di performance che mi servono non possono essere date con l'unione in un cluster da 2 PC, ma almeno da una decina (che io ho a disposizione), e gestire 10 macchine in questo modo richiede uno sforzo enorme e alla fine i risultati non sarebbero gli stessi anche perchè come detto la lista viene generata in tempo reale, e ogni computer dovrebbe avere il suo generatore, quindi le prestazioni sarebbero ancora + basse.

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Anche avendo una scheda gigabit sul nodo principale del cluster dovendo suddividere la banda tra 10 nodi sarebbe come se dovessi inviare a ogni pc 3 gb di dati (il file da 30 gb diviso 10) con una 100 mb/s (1 gb/s diviso 10) e visto che non si sa preventivamente quale nodo dovrà provare una determinata sezione del file questa non potrà essere inviata preventivamente ma solo dopo che il nodo avrà segnalato di essere pronto a procedere con l'elaborazione e questo comporta dei significativi tempi morti.

 

In fin dei conti non pensare che mi servirebbe molta banda (anche se dispongo di un sistema a fibra ottica tra il Master e lo switch e ethernet tra lo switch e i client) poichè si parla di leggere tot Kbyte al sec, attraverso la rete, ho fatto un calcolo che effettivamente servirebbero 50Kbyte/sec per ricevere le chiavi da computare per ogni client, perchè tanto + di tot chiavi al secondo il PC non riesce a computarle. Diciamo che l'idea è simile a quella di quando guardi un divX da una condivisione SAMBA, mica scarichi direttamente tutto il divX in locale e poi lo guardi, lo leggi direttamente dalla risorsa condivisa e 100mbit sono + che sufficenti. qui parliamo di leggere in streeming un file txt molto grande alla fin fine, e visto che un P3 700 non riesce a computare tante chiavi al secondo alla fin fine 50-60Kbyte/sec sono + che sufficenti, quindi rimarrebbe abbastanza banda per tutto il resto. E' ovvio che sarebbe assurdo far girare su 10 PC aircrack-ng e tutti questi processi che leggono la stessa wordlist contemporaneamente. In poche a me servirebbe un PC con 20 CPU Intel Core 2 duo da 2.33Ghz l'una e un paio di giga di RAM, ovviamente un sistema del genere non me lo posso permettere quindi devo trovare soluzioni alternative. Calcola anche che il file risiede su dei dischi da 10Kgiri/min in Raid0 SCSI2 con un controller con 256Mbyte di Buffer, quindi anche da questo punto di vista sono abbastanza coperto, perchè tanto sarebbe un sogno anche se riuscitti a computare 1mbyte di chiavi al secondo complessivamente.

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> teoricamente se Aircrack-ng crea dei processi figli possono essere inviati agli altri computer, in ogni caso avresti sempre un nodo che comanda gli altri prima delle elaborazioni.dovresti anche vedere se con un kernel 2.4 aircrack-ng funziona, o se almeno sono supportati moduli che possono servirti nel kernel. Se vuoi fare delle piccole prove e riesci a fare il boot da lan so che gira una knoppix con kernel openmosix, ai tempi l'avevo provata per vedere cosa cambiava, poi ho abbandonato proprio per il fatto kernel anteguerra che su desktop poco ci fa.
> 
> trovata: http://clusterknoppix.sw.be/

 

Questa mi pare una buona idea e sulla carta anche di facile realizzazione, potrei provare con un paio di PC con installato VirtualPC2007 che è gratuito e supporta il boot PXE, così potrei vedere se un cluster virtuale le prestazioni di aircrack-ng aumentanto aggiungendo + nodi al cluster o se il risultato rimane invariato. Successivamente mi posso mettere all'opera e creare un sistema sotto Gentoo (che è quello che effettivamete voglio fare) che richiede ovviamente una mole di lavoro non indifferente. Sinceramente di tutti i moduli e opzioni che fornisce aircrack posso tranquillamente farne a meno, visto che lavoro offline e mi serve solo aircrack-ng e non tutta la suite di programmi.

Ringrazio tutti per l'interessamento, comunque sono aperto anche a nuove idee che non richiedano OpenMosix.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gionko wrote:*   

> Grazie per la risposta velocissima.
> 
> Le problematiche riguardanti l'installazione non ha ancora senso affrontarle, perchè se OpenMosix non rispecchia neanche in teoria le mie esigenze a mio parere è tempo perso. Ti ingrazio comunque di avvermi avvertito, è sempre meglio essere preparati.
> 
> In pratica devo attuare un bruteforce per trovare una chiave WPA a 24 caratteri. In generale questo è impossibile, a causa delle combinazioni possibili. Teoricamente un bruteforce sarebbe attuabile su una chiave WPA fino a 20 caratteri. Il discorso sta in piedi perchè le chiavi WPA in questione hanno regole ben precise: sono sempre di 24 caratteri, quindi tutte le chiavi da 23 caratteri in giù possiamo eliminarle, hanno tot numeri e tot lettere, tutte le chiavi ad esempio che contengono la sequenza "aaa" o "123" o simili possono ben che sparire, e così via.

 

io credo che tu stia facendo un po' di confusione.

cominciamo dal problema della potenza di calcolo: il cluster è solo una delle tecniche per mettere in piedi un sistema di supercalcolo (ma così su due piedi è anche l'unico "accessibile" ad un utente con un budget medio o medio/basso) e OpenMosix è solo una delle possibilità che hai per creare un cluster.

Così su due piedi, credo che sia la scelta peggiore, poiché si tratta di un cluster HA, e che to dovresti orientare su un cluster di calcolo come beowulf, se è necessariamente con Linux che vuoi lavorare. So, ma non voglio dirti nulla di preciso perché non è il mio campo, che con FreeBSD si possono ottenere dei risultati molto buoni. Al giorno d'oggi i risultati migliori si hanno con il grid computing, ma dovresti trovare dei programmi fatti per funzionare sui sistemi a message passing (chi lo sa: forse aircrack-ng lo è già: è probabile).

chiusa la nota sul supercalcolo viene quella sulle reti wireless.

una chiave WEP è fatta da 13 caratteri: questo è corretto, ma si tratta di una chiave di gruppo ed è per giunta usata in un protocollo crittografico progettato estremamente male. La morale della favola è che WEP è facilmente craccabile osservando un po' di traffico e con qualche giro di packet-injection.

WPA è invece cosa ben diversa: prima di tutto distinguiamo tra WPA e WPA2 che usano rispettivamente TKIP e AES per la generazione di chiavi temporanee di sessione, facendo così cadere una delle grosse vulnerabilità di WEP. Nel caso di WPA2, poi, la probabilità di condurre con successo un attacco crittografico contro il risultato di una codifica AES precipita notevolmente.

In ogni caso quello che più conta, parlando di WPA, è la modalità utilizzata che può essere, nelle definizioni non ufficiali ma universalmente riconosciute, personal o enterprise. Ad oggi WPA enterprise, conforme a 802.11i non è ancora stato violato in nessun modo, mentre WPA personal può essere forzato con un bruteforce, poiché usa come master key crittografica una PSK, analogamente a quanto fatto da WEP. Quindi tu devi considerare tutti questi fattori, ma soprattutto che anche in presenza di una rete WPA-PSK non è per nulla detto che le chiavi debbano essere di 24 byte, che le chiavi WEP siano i primi 13 byte della chiave WPA-PSK, e nemmeno che esistano sue livelli di vrittografia sovrapposti (anzi, di solito non dovrebbe esserci una rete WEP in presenza di una rete WPA: o una o l'altra).

----------

## Ic3M4n

credo solo che lui voglia testare la qualità della psk del suo router alice. che in effetti utilizza o wpa o wep, la nota dolente di tutti i router alice è che la psk wep è formata da 13 caratteri che sono uguali ai primi della chiave wpa e non possono essere cambiate dall'utente. Quindi entrano in gioco differenti cose:

sai da principio come può essere formata una chiave, puoi sapere bene o male quanti numeri, lettere minuscole sono presenti (non ce ne sono maiuscole), la chiave non cambia quindi non ho un fattore del tipo l'admin la cambia ogni settimana etc etc

----------

## gionko

@.:chrome:.

Forse ti è sfuggito qualche passaggio, comunque quello che hai detto tu è tutto giusto. Come ha rimarcato Ic3M4n, quello che sto cercando di fare riguarda solo la chiave del mio router alice, come scritto nel mio primo post. Ma questo non è l'argomento principale della discussione. Io vorrei solo sapere se un programma scritto per girare su multi processore usufruirà di tutte le risorse di un Cluster, o se semplicemente il processo si piazzerà su un nodo del cluster e verrà eseguito con le prestazioni di un solo nodo, se così fosse cerco soluzioni alternative.

Apparte questo che mi sai dire su beowulf? Che differenze ci sono rispetto a OpenMosix?

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## Ic3M4n

se la domanda alla fine si risolve in questa openmosix sfrutta tutti i processori dei pc che trova connessi. L'unica cosa è che se un programma è stato scritto per andare su più processori lo fa e migra i processi, se il programma non è stato scritto per utilizzare più processori non lo farà. Inoltre i kernel openmosix 2.4 hanno la migrazione automatica dei processi, mentre quelli 2.6, attualmente in alpha, devono essere migrati manualmente.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gionko wrote:*   

> Io vorrei solo sapere se un programma scritto per girare su multi processore usufruirï¿½ di tutte le risorse di un Cluster, o se semplicemente il processo si piazzerÃ  su un nodo del cluster e verrÃ  eseguito con le prestazioni di un solo nodo, se cosï¿½ fosse cerco soluzioni alternative.

 

ma Ã¨ appunto questo che ti dicevo, a parte la divagazione sulla crittografia.

quanto alle differenze, lo dice il nome stesso: OpenMosix Ã¨ un cluster HA (High Availability) e quindi Ã¨ pensato per fornire disponibilitÃ  di servizio, con ridondanza di risorse, ecc... questo vuol dire che OpenMosix non aumenta la capacitÃ  di calcolo (non in modo diretto) ma semplicemente distribuisce il lavoro in modo da garantire che chi serve le richieste sia sempre la macchina meno scarica, offrendo tempi di servizio bassi e continuitÃ  del servizio stesso.

beowulf Ã¨ invece un cluster di calcolo: i singoli processi vengono psezzettati e distribuiti sui nodi, in modo da poter fare piÃ¹ cose in parallelo. La stessa cosa, fondamentalmente, viene fatta nel grid computing, seppure con modalitÃ  diverse. La questione Ã¨ che non tutti i software si prestano a questo, perchÃ© devono essere scritti appositamente scritti per questo fine. Dato il software di cui si tratta Ã¨ molto probabile pche aircrack-ng sia scritto per questo tipo.

Quello che Ã¨ certo Ã¨ che OpenMosix non fa quello che vuoi tu

----------

## Kernel78

scusa .:chrome:. ma non ti capisco ...

 *FAQ di OpenMosix wrote:*   

> 'What is openMosix useful for?'
> 
> openMosix allows you to join together multiple computers running the Linux operating system, and have them appear to the user as one large multiple-processor computer. For example, suppose you had two computers, A and B joined in an openMosix cluster. Without openMosix, if you ran two programs on A they would only get 50% of the CPU time each. With openMosix, one of the programs could migrate 'automagically' to B, so both processes would run at 100% CPU. As far as the user is concerned, A now behaves like a two-CPU SMP computer with twice the CPU power available.

 

e  *FAQ di OpenMosix wrote:*   

> 'Generally, how do I write an openMosix-aware program?':
> 
> Write your programs as you normally would. Any processes that you spawn are candidates for migration to another node.
> 
> Note that openMosix can't (as of yet) migrate threaded programs. If you want a single task to run on multiple machines simultaneously, you'll have to use fork() to create multiple processes. For example, to parallelise a raytracing animation with Povray, you can set up a script which renders frame 1 in one Pov instance, frame 2 in another and so on. The separate povray processes will migrate and load-balance automatically on your cluster.
> ...

 

Se il programma è scritto facendo uso di fork può benissimo venir gestito da openmosix e trarre vantaggio dalla parallelizzazione dei processi.

Ho sbagliato a interpretare la tua risposta ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

in generale non è sempre possibile "spezzare" una linea di processo per inserirla in un cluster: non tutti gli algoritmi si prestano a questo e può succedere che le operazioni di ripartizione del processo nel cluster portino più overhead che benefici.

detto questo, che è l'unica certezza che adesso ho, mi fai venire il tremendo dubbio di essermi confuso sulla natura di OpenMosix. che beowulf sia un cluster di calcolo ne sono più che certo, ma a questo punto temo di aver scritto una castroneria su OpenMosix. dovrò cercare la nella mia vcchia documentazione dove ho letto che si tratta di un cluster per l'HA

----------

## Ic3M4n

non so se si possa definire un cluster per HA, però nell'ultimo periodo con il kernel 2.4 presentava come features l'autodiscovery di altri nodi nella subnet, quindi va da se che uno può colegare "a caldo" altri nodi o rimuoverne senza che la farmer ne subisca effetti, a parte logicamente l'interruzione dei singoli processi che devono essere ricalcolati e la velocità con cui il gruppo di pc effettuerà le operazioni.

----------

